# Weathered Deck, Cleaner Brightener or PW ?



## Nozzle23

Hi All 
I'm new to the forum and would just like to say, its great to be here. My ques. is this. I have a cust. with a very weathered deck. I have allways power washed decks in this condition, but I am wondering if I should use some sort of Cleaner/Brightener , if so do you think it will do the job, or am I better off just power washing it. Also th Rep. from Home Depot said if I use the cleaner/Brightener I shouldnt power wash the deck ( In my neck of the woods, the Home Depot people aren't the the most knowledgable). Not only is the deck very gray, it also has areas that are black from what I believe is mildew. Any and all help is greatly appreciated
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Rich

Bob
I typcially use Cabot's Problem Solver and power wash. For some decks you can get away with only using the problem solver and a hose, but I always power wash. It's mint afterwards. Good luck

Ps...Once thing you will learn real fast in here...

Home Depot and paint advice should *NEVER* go in the same sentence :no: 
employees are uneducated and overpaid :yes: especially if they think that the paint they sell is premium paint and are able to sleep at night :no:


----------



## Nozzle23

Much appreciated RIch
Thanks


----------



## Nozzle23

Hey Rich,
I just looked into Cabot's Problem Solver, & it says it is for solid color stains. The stain they want is lightly tinted. Any other ideas ?
Bob

http://www.cabotstain.com/cabot/pdf/PSOP8011.pdf


----------



## MAK-Deco

Nozzle23 said:


> Hey Rich,
> I just looked into Cabot's Problem Solver, & it says it is for solid color stains. The stain they want is lightly tinted. Any other ideas ?
> Bob
> 
> http://www.cabotstain.com/cabot/pdf/PSOP8011.pdf


That link is for there primer, they have a cleaner under the problem solver line.. 

http://www.cabotstain.com/cabot/pdf/PSCL8002.pdf


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the site Bob... glad you found us.


----------



## DelW

Rich said:


> Bob
> 
> 
> Home Depot and paint advice should *NEVER* go in the same sentence :no:


Post of the day:thumbup:


----------



## slickshift

Nozzle23 said:


> Also th Rep. from Home Depot said...


"I wish I was working back at the Old Navy Outlet Store ringing up hot chicks buying low cut jeans like I was last week"

At least that's what he was thinking
And I'm not sure I'd get him a "rep"

There's a few items in the Problem Solver line by Cabots

An old deck such as this will probably need the cleaner, then the brightener
Both powerwashed off (the instructions say you can hose it off, but really you kinds need to p/w it off)

But first, there's that balck stuff
Hit the black stuff with a jomax/bleach solution, and p/w that off
Then Cabot's PS Cleaner...p/w off
Then C's PS Brightener...p/w off
Let dry...stain

Sorry, it's a lot but it'll work every time
Hope you charged enough


----------

